# Laminate countertop mitered joint question



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

They sell bolts for this application. You route out the underside to receive the bolts and you tighten them up with the seam aligned properly.
They do double duty as clamps and mechanical fasteners.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

http://www.realtor.com/home-garden/...rs/installing-a-prefabricated-countertop.aspx


----------



## lemmy (May 18, 2011)

Thanks. I was planning on using those bolts, but I guess I just didn't see how they would make the two pieces align together vertically. It just looks like they would pull the two pieces together. I guess my question was, what is the best way to hold/stabilize these two pieces of countertop while I am aligning it and pulling them together with these bolts?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

lemmy said:


> Thanks. I was planning on using those bolts, but I guess I just didn't see how they would make the two pieces align together vertically. It just looks like they would pull the two pieces together. I guess my question was, what is the best way to hold/stabilize these two pieces of countertop while I am aligning it and pulling them together with these bolts?


 Put the counter on a flat, fully supported surface.
Put the good side up when you do it so you can verify they're in the same plane(flat from side to side).


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Snug the bolts but not tight. Use a rubber mallet to gently adjust the alignment and then tighten the bolts tight.
Biscuits and glue will also help with the alignment.


----------

